
The 1st International Corewar Programming Contest - Tichy
http://www.corewar.info/tournament/icpc1/
======
janzer
How can this be called the first international corewar contest? I was
participating in corewar contests in the early '90s that were certainly
international. Yes, I can remember when the International Core War Society
(ICWS) was active and the quickscan had yet to be invented. :) (Actually for
all I know maybe corewar strategy has moved on so far that no one even uses
quickscans anymore, although since I see they limit maxsize to 20 it is
probably specifically to prevent them)

Janzert

~~~
Tichy
I guess the ones in the early nineties were only international in theory, as
the internet was not as widely in use yet. Or they simply didn't call
themselves international, even if they effectively were.

Other than that, no idea :-)

~~~
burgerbrain
> " _early nineties_ " " _the internet was not as widely in use yet_ "

huhwha? Get off my lawn!

------
iwwr
Corewars was dead, or so I thought.

The general category is "programming games":
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programming_game>

